# anyone using SENEYE? HOw you like?



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone using Seneye Reef out there with the par meter built in?
How you like it...did it help you dial in your LED lights for example?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

I have one it gave me confidence in the amount of light I was blasting out. Once set I don't use it much. I do check on my t5s once in a while.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*dial in*

were you able to dial in the LED lights using the par meter in the seneye
or did you just use to to confirm what par you were getting?

Thx
TIm

p.s. i think it is worth the money jusssst for the par meter...everything else a bonus... this thing compared very well with a $3500 USA funds meter!


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

What are you trying to dial in other than par/pur? Spectrum? Color temp? I don't think generally color temp has that much bearing?



Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenurepro (Jun 22, 2016)

I have one and find it very handy for tuning in my radions. I am a Mac user so getting it to work was a pain (the software only runs on PC). I had to setup a virtual machine to run it. 

I only used it about 5 to 6 times in total over 3 years. Once when I was setting up my radions, a couple of times when o added in another radion. A couple of times after I added the diffusers, and once after I changed the aquascape. 

I think it’s a useful bit of kit, but if you are able to borrow or rent one, than they may make more sense financially.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*dialing in the lights*

I am hoping the SENEYE par meter will give me confidence in the amount of PAR in my tank at high, mid, and low levels....will be NICE knowing what I am currently at.. Also the seneye has a spectrum graph that I believe they state is ideal for coral growth..be nice to see how far off I am on that curve etc
and perhaps adjust accordingly as spectrum does play an important role in coral growth definitely...

its the old sacrifice colour pop for coral growth to a certain degree lolol

Are you using the PH monitoring and Ammonia monitoring chip with your Seneye BB gobie?


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*using it? TENURPRO?*

Tenurpro are you using the PH monitoring capacity of the Seneye or you using Apex for example?

Thx
Tim


----------



## Tenurepro (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope - I just use it for par readings... it spends most of the time in a box. I have a ph meter on my apex and I have no need to test for ammonia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

Same, it's just a par meter for me.

I have a ghl I dont find the ph useful at all so I haven't calibrated or changed probes I. Quite a while.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*thanks*

I think it is worth the money just for the PAR METER capability.
You people agree?
Thx
Tim


----------



## Tenurepro (Jun 22, 2016)

I found it very helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

